# Effexor



## somachinaski87 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey people.

I got prescribed Effexor yesterday and took my first tablet today. My anxiety and DR is pretty terrible at the moment and when I took it today I was constantly worrying that it was gonna make me worse so spent all day panicky. I am pretty bad like this mind over matter sort of stuff, so that is why I ask you to please refrain from horror stories about the drug. If you think I should stop taking it just say so but please don't mention symptoms as my condition is likely to mimic them. I am hoping for a quick response to whether I should keep going with this or don't take it tomorrow getting out while I can (as I hear the withdrawals are terrible) so after 1 day it shouldnt make much difference if I stop. Is there anybody out there who has had success stories with this drug? I have heard of some success stories but then the more I look up on the net the more horror stories I find.


----------



## somachinaski87 (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok so I am freaking out big style after stuff I have read about this and increasingly shakey and jittery (not sure if this is mind over matter or not). If I dont take it tomorrow will I get withdrawals symptoms even though I have only been on it one day? Just took one of the lowest dose ones the 35. I think it was.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey, if you look hard enough you will find horror stories about all medications.
I have a friend you has been on Effexor for over 4 years and he swears by it.
The only negative thing I've heard about Effexor is it's really hard to give up but not impossible.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

Im still the same person said:


> Hey, if you look hard enough you will find horror stories about all medications.
> I have a friend you has been on Effexor for over 4 years and he swears by it.
> The only negative thing I've heard about Effexor is it's really hard to give up but not impossible.


^ Exactly... Each person will react differently so your outcome might be positive. I wouldn't say it worsened my DR, but it didn't help it either. I don't think the withdrawal effects were that bad, just the tension headaches. The newer sister drug of Effexor is Pristiq, that was a bitch to come off of and the headaches were next to unbearable for about a month.

Stick it out and see if it'll work for you. I'm extremely anxious anytime I start a new medication because I don't know what the outcome will be.


----------



## somachinaski87 (Jan 15, 2011)

This makes me feel easier because I came off Pristiq really easily.


----------



## radiocure (Nov 25, 2009)

The only person I know who has taken Effexor is my blind-from-birth stepmother. I know that she used to have crippling depression and suicidality, but no DP/DR as far as I know. She has taken it for about twelve years and is on a very high dose. It has helped her immensely, though. She is moody by nature, but she says it saved her life. I don't think it will hurt you, but of course the withdrawals are especially bad with Effexor.


----------



## Tenken (Dec 28, 2007)

I used to take Effexor but i couldn't tolerate it very long it made me randomly clench my teeth.


----------



## Whereami (Jan 24, 2011)

somachinaski87 said:


> Hey people.
> 
> I got prescribed Effexor yesterday and took my first tablet today. My anxiety and DR is pretty terrible at the moment and when I took it today I was constantly worrying that it was gonna make me worse so spent all day panicky. I am pretty bad like this mind over matter sort of stuff, so that is why I ask you to please refrain from horror stories about the drug. If you think I should stop taking it just say so but please don't mention symptoms as my condition is likely to mimic them. I am hoping for a quick response to whether I should keep going with this or don't take it tomorrow getting out while I can (as I hear the withdrawals are terrible) so after 1 day it shouldnt make much difference if I stop. Is there anybody out there who has had success stories with this drug? I have heard of some success stories but then the more I look up on the net the more horror stories I find.


Hi! I'm on a high dose of Effexor and it's helped tremendously. In addition, I use Buspar and occasionally Klonopin. I also take time to meditate every day. However, the withdrawal from Effexor IS very difficult (I foolishly tried to wean myself off of it after taking the advice of friends who didn't know a thing about it - wound up right back where I started with DP in a very bad way. Thankfully, I found an amazing psychiatrist who pretty much saved my life). If your doctor is competent, he/she should be able to move you gently onto another med if Effexor isn't right for you. I would think after only a short time on it (depending on the dosage) your withdrawal shouldn't be too bad with the proper medical guidance. You DO have to give Effexor time to work, though. At least a few weeks. Initially, you may feel jittery on it, but if you do - tell your doctor. It's just a normal early side effect, but can be disconcerting. When I got back on Effexor, I had to take Klonopin with it to help with jitters, but now I just use Klonopin once in a while. And I do hope that you're getting your script from a psychiatrist and not a regular physician. Regular docs just don't know enough about psycho-pharmaceuticals to be able to guide the patient properly. At any rate, I feel 99 percent NORMAL (yay!) and can thank my psychiatrist and meds for that. Good luck and keep fighting. There's always hope. I'm living proof.


----------



## wouhou (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi, i was on effexor since 2 month but that not helped my dp/dr just my anxiety , it's a good med for anxiety and depression.

Don't worry if that don't function you will try another med, i hope that will be the good med for you.

All the best, -woowoo


----------

